# Best Skylines outside of North America and Asia.



## mvictory (Jul 27, 2009)

I was just looking at a the thread 15 Best skylines in the world and realised nearly all of them were in Asia and North America because obviously that is where the biggest skylines are.
So what are the best skylines outside of Asia and North America?

Australia/New Zealand/Pacific, Europe, South America, Africa. What is out there that usualy takes a back seat?


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

first comes to mind, Sao Paulo with literally tens of thousands of highrises:


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

In Europe...

Frankfurt:




























London:





































Warsaw:










Berlin:





































Amsterdam:



















Liverpool:




























Vilnius:



















The Hague:



















Madrid:



















Moscow:



















All in no particular order. The best thing about Euroscrapers is that they are a relatively new concept here. Very few post-modern 60's concrete office blocks about, but alot of ultramodern, glassy and elegant highrises.


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Love the London photos! :cheers:

Auckland has a great skyline that is generally quite overlooked.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guernseydan/2319053998/sizes/o/


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Probably Sydney, Melbourne or Frankfurt.

Don't like South American skylines such as Sao Paulo because they lack height and are basicaly a sea of midrises. Not very nice IMO.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

In South American cities such as São Paulo, it's hard to see a skyline at all. Nothing stands out.


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

^^ I agree with both Goschio and Portu, except when it comes to Santiago, Chile.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carreon/251254832/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/felipetrucco/953402808/


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

Moscow
by Ancov









http://community.livejournal.com/idu_shagayu/2065459.html?#cutid1


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Sydney:










Melbourne:










The Gold Coast:


----------



## kimsmelling (Oct 30, 2009)

Protestant Labours nothing different from Pakistan worshipping Germany.


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

Frankfurt
Melbourne
Sydney
Santiago
Auckland
Moscow
Panama
London
Gold Coast
La Defense
are all fantastic skylines!


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

I think this thread should change it name to Best Skylines outside of North America, Australia and Asia


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Another best-skyline topic?



soloveich said:


>


Beautiful picture kay:


----------



## SeriaLK (Jan 5, 2009)

South American Skylines

*Santiago*


















*Buenos Aires*









*Cartagena de Indias*


----------



## Samuel107 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Lagos, Nigeria*


----------



## Samuel107 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Lagos Nigeria*


----------



## Samuel107 (Jun 11, 2008)

Best skylines in Africa here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=588256


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

^wtf?? :nuts:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Ramses said:


> ^wtf?? :nuts:


+1 lol. :bash:


----------



## Samuel107 (Jun 11, 2008)

wow dude's stoned


----------



## Sister Ray (Apr 22, 2006)

Sydney I would say.

Santiago sure has a stunning backdrop though.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Sydney:









villagelinca









egordon15









jamestatham


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

The best in South America are Buenos Aires, Rio de Janeiro, Santiago, Bogotá, Lima, Caracas, Recife, Rosario, Porto Alegre, Medellín, Cartagena, Quito.

Sao Paulo has lovers and haters.

*Bogotá*









*Buenos Aires*



























*Lima*


















*Caracas*









*Santiago*


----------



## craperskys (Oct 31, 2008)

1. frankfurt 
1. sydney 
1. gold coast 
1. melbourne

four different skylines but all those four skylines are imho equally nice and in a league of their own.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

My ranking will be (without thinking much about it, so it may have some good errors, mistakes and omissions):
1.Paris
2.Sydney
3.Buenos Aires
4.London
5.Santiago
6.Warsaw
7.Frankfurt
8.Melbourne
9.Perth
10.Panama
11.Rio de Janeiro
12.Johanesburgh
13.Sao Paulo
14.Lima
15.Brisbane
16.Madrid
17.Bogotá
18.Gold Coast
19.Rotterdam
20.Auckland/Barcelona

PS: I consider Moscow and Istanbul as part of Asia and of course Mexico City is part of North America.


----------



## Roland Brew (Dec 15, 2008)

2 of my favourites:

Melbourne










and Santiago

Scroll>>>>>>>


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

^^^^^ Santiago rock!


----------



## jetstar (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd like to see cartagena (colombia) skylines.it's seem to me is very impresive!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

The Eureka looks nice in that picture.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

More cool skylines in Europe, South America, Oceania and Africa

*Panama*


















*Cartagena*









*Johannesburgh*









*Cape Town*









*Warsaw*









*Barcelona*









*Perth*









yeah, their are some pretty good skylines outside Asia and North America.


----------



## Shizo (Oct 17, 2007)

sebvill said:


> PS: *I consider Moscow* and Istanbul *as part of Asia* and of course Mexico City is part of North America.


WTF? Border between Asia and Europe situated in Ural mountains...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europe

Why the last ten years, all belong to Moscow to Asia? Fall in the level of educate or something else?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Then Moscow newest skyline will enter my rank.


----------



## werner10 (Sep 11, 2002)

Rotterdam








by Jan Klerks









by Jan Klerks


----------



## SVN2007 (Jul 20, 2007)

*São Paulo*


----------



## SVN2007 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Brazil's Cities Coast*

Here pictures of somes Brazil's Cities Coast Skylines



*Camboriu, SC*



















*
Vila Velha , ES*









*
Recife, PE*


















*
Fortaleza, CE*



















*Guaruja, SP*


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

sebvill said:


> My ranking will be (without thinking much about it, so it may have some good errors, mistakes and omissions):
> 
> ...
> 
> PS: I consider Moscow and Istanbul as part of Asia and of course Mexico City is part of North America.


An error is that Istanbul is only asian, its the only city which is in both europe and asia. The water (bosphorus) seen on the picture below is the border between the two continents.

*Istanbul (european skyline)*

Taken from asia


----------



## Fakroef (Mar 9, 2007)

Sorry guys, but there's no city like sao paulo, just look at that!

by far the most impressive!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

I like Sydney, Sao Paulo, Moscow and Frankfurt :yes:


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

My vote goes for Sao Paulo and Panama City


----------



## julesstoop (Sep 11, 2002)

Sao Paolo is really impressive, but it doesn't have a recognizable skyline as such.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

julesstoop said:


> Sao Paolo is really impressive, but it doesn't have a recognizable skyline as such.


Exactly. Nothing iconic about 1,000's on midrises.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

SVN2007 said:


>



Sao Paulo is the one city in the world I feel intimidated by. Its lack of landmarks and identifiable markers with a sea of buildings is disorienting. When I look at photos I I fear if I go in and I may never find a way to get back out.:colgate:


----------



## miami305 (May 20, 2009)

Fakroef said:


> Sorry guys, but there's no city like sao paulo, just look at that!
> 
> by far the most impressive!


NICE.....Like New York City but with shorter skyline....beautiful.


----------



## miami305 (May 20, 2009)

the spliff fairy said:


> first comes to mind, Sao Paulo with literally tens of thousands of highrises:


Nice....but sad that it doesn't look like they have any trees around...all concrete!!! how hot does it get in the summer? I like big cites but give me GREEN too,,,trees, palms, foliage, something!


----------



## SVN2007 (Jul 20, 2007)

miami305 said:


> Nice....but sad that it doesn't look like they have any trees around...all concrete!!! how hot does it get in the summer? I like big cites but give me GREEN too,,,trees, palms, foliage, something!


Hi Miami 305

I agree with you that a city and its population needs a lot of greenery in the city. Unfortunately SP should have more that the current "Green Places" that has today. Any way, below are some pictures of the main Park of the city, called "Ibirapuera park" located in the south zone of the city. There are some others parks in Sao Paulo, but the main Park is this one. The biggest one is called "Parque do Carmo" or "Do Carmo Park" , located at East Zone.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Dubai.


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

desertpunk said:


> Dubai.



Don't you think an asian city does not belong in a threat called "best skylines outside of north america _and asia_"?

:doh:


----------



## Fakroef (Mar 9, 2007)

miami305 said:


> NICE.....Like New York City but with shorter skyline....beautiful.


hehehe... no way new york has a larger skyline than sao paulo in amount of buildings! (just look an aerial photo...)

if you mean by the height YES of course heh! we cannot compare :lol:


----------



## julesstoop (Sep 11, 2002)

Fakroef said:


> hehehe... no way new york has a larger skyline than sao paulo in amount of buildings! (just look an aerial photo...)


I wouldn't be that sure: the scale of individual buildings in New York is of such a different magnitude, that you could very easily overestimate the distances in São Paolo relative to those in New York.


----------



## Fakroef (Mar 9, 2007)

julesstoop said:


> I wouldn't be that sure: the scale of individual buildings in New York is of such a different magnitude, that you could very easily overestimate the distances in São Paolo relative to those in New York.


well... i recommend you this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=754278


----------



## WHDARE (Nov 10, 2009)

sebvill said:


> My ranking will be (without thinking much about it, so it may have some good errors, mistakes and omissions):
> 1.Paris
> 2.Sydney
> 3.Buenos Aires
> ...


^^ Lima ??!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

WHDARE said:


> ^^ Lima ??!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


Yes mate (and I dont know why I have the feeling you are SVN2007, 3 posts and already chriticizing Lima hahaha).














































And its not that I put it on the top 10 either.


----------



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Buenos Aires


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Paris









Picture by Giko


----------



## soycordobes13 (Jun 4, 2008)

Buenos Aires


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

A couple of Auckland, NZ


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Paris La Defense is absolutely awesome. On the top of my list. (Although some new projects are a bit tacky).
Buenos Aires Puerto Maderos elegance and glam gives the city a very unique view.
Aucklands skyline is also great, specially if we consider it is a relatively small city.


----------



## Fizmo1337 (Mar 26, 2009)

For me its quite simple:
1. Sydney
2. Melbourne
3. Auckland
4. Frankfurt 
5. Paris

I don't really like the sea of low-quality residential 100m towers like in lot's of South American & Chinese cities.
It's impressive but not my cup of tea I guess. I prefer the organized North American & Australian skylines. Clean, organized, skyline is centralized, just perfect.

But shouldn't we include AUS/NZE in Asia to give the others a chance?


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Well in South American cities you can find both seas of residential and smaller financial skylines with taller towers. In Buenos Aires for example the City centre, Palermo and Recoleta are most of all a lot of middle size buildings but another residential area like Puerto Madero is made up of few very high good designed towers. While the financial area of Catalinas is a very modern complex of really nice architecture.
In Lima, the first two pictures of post 52 show residential areas, but the other 3 show the financial area, with better quality taller towers. This area is much smaller and concentrated than the residential ones.
The same applies for Sao Paulo, Rio de Janeiro, Santiago, Medellín, Bogotá, Rosario, Caracas, etc, etc.

I think that the sea of residential towers in South American cities is due to the preference of the middle classes to live in apartment buildings. This is for security reasons and in the other hand because most of the houses in the market are targeted to the high class, so theres little offer for them. If its not expensive its not descent (shanty towns).


----------



## Fizmo1337 (Mar 26, 2009)

thx for info 

There are certainly some good parts in some South American skylines don't get me wrong but in total when you see the pics it lacks organization. There is no real centre where the highest buildings are concentrated. You know immediately where the centre is in Chicago or Toronto, I miss that a bit in South American skylines. I also miss some iconic, standing-out buildings like the petronas towers in kuala lumpur. I can't tell you a famous skyscraper/building in South America, I miss that a bit 

It's different but not necessarily worse, I only prefer North American skylines.

When I visit South America my opinion will maybe change  Pictures are still only pictures.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

mopc said:


> Panama city has a great skyline.


Yes, but Panama is in north America.


----------



## craperskys (Oct 31, 2008)

Cobucci said:


> Not the whole South America. Suriname and Guyana aren't included in LatAm.


thats the reason why i wrote "mentioned", but you're right of course


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

Santiago Du Chili


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Istanbul... (from Turkish forum)


----------



## ChackM (Sep 23, 2010)

Beautiful pictures ! Nice, nice ...


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

Melbourne and Sydney surely - decent mention from Frankfurt too.


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

@makawella
its about "the best" not 'post ur cities skyline'


----------



## Rene C (May 11, 2010)

*Mexico City*


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

Mike____ said:


> @makawella
> its about "the best" not 'post ur cities skyline'


:lol:


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

I don't think any other city can hold a light to Sao Paulo period.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2008)

Melbourne holds the title for me, with Sydney as a close second thanks to its landmarks. Frankfurt's nice, it just lacks density compared to Australian cities.


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

In my opinion, it's Sydney and Melbourne.


----------



## Monkey D (Sep 19, 2010)

Conor said:


> In Europe...
> 
> Frankfurt:
> 
> ...


Kinda petty you to "forget" Paris La Defense. hno:
I'm not saying it's the best in Europe but to ignore it is ridiculous.


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ why the hell is amsterdam and the hague in that list ?:s
and you forgot PARIS! 
IMO Paris has the best skyline europe  
and outside of it Sydney!


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

WOW


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

1. Melbourne
2. Moscow
3. Sydney
4. London
5. Paris


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Frankfurt:


by instantburst, on Flickr




by Barbara Walzer, on Flickr


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

1. Melbourne
2. Sydney
3. Paris
4. London
5. Gold Coast
6. Moscow
7. Frankfurt
8. Auckland
9. Santiago de Chile
10. Brisbane


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Panama city (improving very well)*;* San Paulo (masive, but needs more qualit)*;* Sydney (needs more height, but cluster looks realy good)*;* Melbourne (well balanced)*;* Moscow (masive and still building up)*;* Frankfurt (classic, well balanced)*;* La Defense (need more height, but consentrated and have buildings with nice quality).

*IN FUTURE* London, maybe Warsaw.


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

Why oh why are people including Mexico City and Panama City? Latin America is not a continent. But basing on the pictures posted here

1. Melbourne
2. Frankfurt
3. Moscow
4. Sydney - rather overrated skyline
5. London


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Sarcasticity said:


> Why oh why are people including Mexico City and Panama City? Latin America is not a continent. But basing on the pictures posted here
> 
> 1. Melbourne
> 2. Frankfurt
> ...


Would have to agree about Sydney. I can think of 10 better skylines just in north America.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

lol come on, Sydney isn't that bad.... in fact, up until recently it had more 150m towers than your beloved Toronto and due to the fact the CBD is locked by both water and parks, it's core is a lot more dense, too. Like assholes we all have opinions  I personally find Singapore/Kuala Lumpur/Toronto/London to be overrated skylines. That said I've visited the countries and seen their skylines in person...


----------



## motion (Oct 13, 2009)

isaidso said:


> Would have to agree about Sydney. I can think of 10 better skylines just in north America.


I find that interesting coming from a person from a city with a completely unknown skyline to anybody outside of this forum


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit (Feb 4, 2009)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> lol come on, Sydney isn't that bad.... in fact, up until recently it had more 150m towers than your beloved Toronto and due to the fact the CBD is locked by both water and parks, it's core is a lot more dense, too. Like assholes we all have opinions  I personally find Singapore/Kuala Lumpur/Toronto/London to be overrated skylines. That said I've visited the countries and seen their skylines in person...


Well said. Whilst Sydney mightn't have the biggest, tallest or best quality skyline, it is still a good skyline and IMO one of the best in the world. It's dense, compact nature makes it a much more photogenic skyline than cities with skyscraper sprawl that appear rather haphazard.


----------



## LeBronx (Dec 20, 2011)

My vote is rather cliched ... but has to be New York.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

Sarcasticity said:


> Why oh why are people including Mexico City and Panama City? Latin America is not a continent. But basing on the pictures posted here
> 
> 1. Melbourne
> 2. Frankfurt
> ...


Many geographers includs S. America as a separate continent :blahblah:


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

RokasLT said:


> Many geographers includs S. America as a separate continent :blahblah:


South America is a continent. *I'm talking about Latin America*, which is not part of the 7 classified continents. Middle East, Southeast Asia, Oceania, Latin America are not continents but regions grouped due to similar language, culture, etc.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> lol come on, Sydney isn't that bad....


Who said it was bad? Sydney's skyline is very good, but there are lots in north America that are better. I'd put all of these ahead of Sydney: New York, Chicago, Toronto, Los Angeles, Seattle, San Francisco, Miami, Philadelphia, and Panama City.

Melbourne's skyline is Australia's best by a long shot.


----------



## bennyboo (Jun 5, 2010)

you didnt include montreal or vancouver but included LA and Miami? idkmane


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

bennyboo said:


> you didnt include montreal or vancouver but included LA and Miami? idkmane


LA and Miami both have better skylines than either Montreal or Vancouver. I'd put Sydney ahead of those Canadian skylines, but behind those 2 US skylines.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Los Angeles? Seattle? Miami? Philadelphia? Panama City? Minneapolis? :lol: really? Come on, half those skylines barely stand out in their respective states!

btw, disagree re: Miami > Montreal. Definitely the other way around.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*# of buildings completed or topped out over 100m* (According to CTBUH)

Los Angeles: 57
Sydney: 56
Miami: 52
Panama City: 49
Philadelphia: 49

Seattle: 27
Minneapolis: 20

With the exception of Seattle and Minneapolis, they're all about the same size as Sydney. Seattle and Minneapolis have less scale than Sydney, but better architecture. I don't see what's so hysterical about ranking all these cities above Sydney. Sydney is well known city around the world, but if you want to be objective one needs to take into account the data.

You're entitled to your opinion, but putting this ahead of Sydney is silly in your opinion? Not only is it bigger, but it's taller. 

*Los Angeles*


LA night after the rain! (#222 Explored 11.14.11) by °L.A. | © Albert's Canon Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

How do you figure? When it comes to 200m buildings, Sydney has more than Miami, Philadelphia, Seattle and Minneapolis, thus it has height over them - reaffirmed by the stats you posted. As for architecture, have you been to Sydney? Have you walked the streets and taken in the architecture? I find it funny that a city where most major CBD sites are forced to go through years of design competitions from award winning architects to get the best designs for the city, yet is outshone by Seattle and/or Minneapolis?

Answer me this, have you been to Sydney? In fact, have you been to any of the above cities? lol


----------



## motion (Oct 13, 2009)

stop arguing with him. he is just jealous that sydney has one of the most amazing and famous skylines in the universe if not the most... especially to the general non-forum population.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

He is right, Sydney is fugly.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ Melbourne!!! Now there's a skyline that's a cut above. Just wonderful! Keep building Melbourne. kay:



Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Have you walked the streets and taken in the architecture?


You realize this is a *skyline* ranking, right? It says it right there in the thread title. I'm honestly a little taken aback that you're getting so upset that someone prefers the skylines of Los Angeles, Seattle, San Francisco, Philadelphia, Miami, and Minneapolis over one you like. So what? I bet there are people who like 10 skylines in China better than Sydney. There's no point getting upset about it. You like Sydney. I get it alright? I like Sydney too, but prefer these other ones. It's not like I just burnt your house down.

Btw, I'd check who designed those signature buildings in Minneapolis before dismissing them. Minneapolis might be some 2nd tier mid west city, but it's buildings and skyline are top notch. I'm a huge fan of Minneapolis.


----------



## Tourane (Dec 4, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm not upset that you of all people rank Sydney where you did. It came as no surprise whatsoever.

Do I think putting Los Angeles ahead of Sydney is silly? Yes, I do. Maybe it's because I find Los Angeles skyline very underwhelming.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/abirkill/3508671652/

that's me done in this thread. maybe one day you'll board a big jet plane and see Sydney for yourself.


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

ew delete gross.


----------



## Tourane (Dec 4, 2011)

Brisbane 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/luisfe/6375857925/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leafypages/6336072856/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

isaidso said:


> People allow the economic stature and international profile of London to cast a warm glow on everything else. In other words, they're not being objective. London just barely cracks my top 30 world skylines, but that's no reflection on the city itself. London only started building skyscrapers very recently. There's been a huge change in their skyline, but they have a massive amount of work to do to catch up with cities that have been at this for 40, 80, 120 years.
> 
> And the gap between 2nd and the rest is quite big. London's skyline would need to double to start challenging Sydney. I'm not sure if London could even do it as their skyscrapers will always be scattered around town; there is no main cluster. It might look amazing, but the jury is still out on that.


I agree on all counts. If London wasn't... 'London', it's skyline wouldn't even get a mention. There are so many cities that rank higher - and while they mightn't attract the 'world renowned' architects that London does - their skylines as a collective wipe the floor with London. 

I'm not a huge fan of the scattered clusters of skylines. In my opinion, it wrecks the aesthetic appeal of a 'sky line' per se. You look at the worlds great skylines and most have at least one significant cluster to which the rest pale in comparison. London has quite a few - none of which really stand out or signify the 'downtown'.

Again, to all you Londoners - no offense intended


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

anyway, getting back on track - here's mine

1. Melbourne

chopperread


2. Gold Coast








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ebbelwoipipeline/6829555834/sizes/l/in/photostream/


3. Sydney








Jesse24


4. Paris (La Defense)

La defense by Gabriel Monsa, on Flickr


5. Brisbane

CityForest by JayCMiller, on Flickr


Probably a bit Aus-centric, but outside said continents they probably are the better skylines. Paris deserves a spot, and Buenos Aires, Rio de Janeiro, Sao Paulo, and Cape Town are all great skylines but purely aesthetics and variety of architecture let them down.


----------



## jamiefearon (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't understand why people like the Paris skyline it's so flat:










At least London has some variation:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

It's a pretty even contest between Paris and London. That London cluster is more interesting, but the Paris cluster is quite a bit bigger.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*MEXICO CITY*


Downtown



Polanco



Reforma









Interlomas









Santa Fé









Insurgentes Sur












but by far the most impressive in LatinAmerica is PANAMA


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

I think Sydney's skyline is quite overrated. It does look impressive when the harbour and bridge are in the background though.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/strike1/257964701/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/39498254/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5003236855/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimiludriks/4378221072/sizes/l/in/photostream/

I am biased towards Melbournia though 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phase-one/4684134436/sizes/l/in/set-72157624620653814/


Little Boxes by mylittlepixels, on Flickr








Melbourne by nikon_rules, on Flickr

Brighton bathing boxes and Melbourne skyline by jozioau, on Flickr

It's great to see London's skyline growing too. It's a long way off American/Asian/Australian skylines but the designs are top quality. 

I really don't like Dubai's skyline though. The architecture is just so 'nouveau riche' and hideous.


----------



## Brummie Nick (Aug 26, 2004)

I think with cities like Paris and Sydney, the skylines are very concentrated, whereas London is a massive city (the biggest in Europe) therefore the skyline is more spread out with 2 or 3 clusters, the main cluster (the city) has several new tall buildings going up, so will soon look very impressive.


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

Moscow skyline:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

My favourite skylines are Moscow and (future) La Defence. 

Also, the Panama skyline is cool!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*São Paulo*


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Cape Town,South Africa





































Johannesburg, South Africa










Dubai, UAE


----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)

*SANTA CRUZ - BOLIVIA*










*COCHABAMBA - BOLIVIA*


----------



## thedancingqueen (Feb 26, 2012)

I like to go through this forum, has very good content and is fascinating.


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Lima, Perú*











​


----------



## juan9463 (Jul 24, 2009)

gabrielbabb said:


> *MEXICO CITY*
> 
> 
> Downtown
> ...


*outside North America*

:nuts:


----------



## ProdayuSlona (May 16, 2012)

Moscow:


----------



## brscraper (Dec 16, 2010)

In Rio, except for some new restricted areas, one cannot build tall buildings so that the natural view won't be damaged.
Anyway, even small constructions can make the difference if the surrounding ones are shorter.

Get to know *Downtown Rio!*


----------



## brscraper (Dec 16, 2010)

Besides, Brazil have *several* cities which, even though without supertalls, are very interesting. For example, the 24th biggest city of the country:

Get to know *João Pessoa!*


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

I prefer Gold Coast, Melbourne, Paris, Buenos Aires, London, Frankfurt, Rotterdam and Moscow!


----------



## kofemord (Feb 3, 2007)

S A N T I A G O











Torre Costanera - Parque Bicentenario por mariosantiaguino_, en Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mariosantiaguino_/8022039270/


----------



## kofemord (Feb 3, 2007)

de Randhal

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=385265&page=970










http://www.flickr.com/photos/klaudio8989/8012075644/


----------



## elking (Dec 27, 2012)

Moscow also has a large skyscrapers. True, they still little


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

São Paulo


----------

